# Hi Everyone, I'm new here (with pics)



## scottystang (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading a bunch of forums on this site and love the content. Great stuff on here. Anyway, I'm added a few pics to give everyone an idea of my build and monitor my progress.

I'm 5' 9" and weigh 157lbs. at the moment. I'd like to put on 10lbs., but remain lean. 

http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Pics/bb1.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Pics/bb2.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Pics/bb3.jpg

Go easy on me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2004)

scottystang welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2004)

_Welcome  _


----------



## scottystang (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi guys.  Thanks for the warm welcome.  I hope to gain a lot of valuable info. from this site.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 3, 2004)

Welcome Scotty, i take it that you have a mustang? what year?


----------



## scottystang (Jun 3, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Welcome Scotty, i take it that you have a mustang? what year?


I used to drive a 1991 LX 5.0, but I sold it last year.  I bought a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE.  I don't drive a Mustang anymore, but "scottystang" has stuck as my go-to user name, haha.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 3, 2004)

scottystang said:
			
		

> I used to drive a 1991 LX 5.0, but I sold it last year.  I bought a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE.  I don't drive a Mustang anymore, but "scottystang" has stuck as my go-to user name, haha.



Welcome..

you modding the 98 SE? I love the 4th gens.


----------



## scottystang (Jun 3, 2004)

NeedMuscleMass said:
			
		

> Welcome..
> 
> you modding the 98 SE? I love the 4th gens.


I have some pics actually, check it out! I love the car, but I'm starting to have some weird problems with it.

http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max01.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max02.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max03.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max04.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max05.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max06.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max07.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~williamson_scott/Maxima/max08.jpg


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

Welcome, and nice looking Max, that's a great bodystyle to modify.  

I like everything cleared out up front. Good work.


----------



## scottystang (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Welcome, and nice looking Max, that's a great bodystyle to modify.
> 
> I like everything cleared out up front. Good work.


 
Yah the car is just begging for improvements.  It's like my build, it's ok, but could be better, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------

